# Oscar recovered from Pirahna tank



## nayr88 (3 Aug 2010)

hello

its been a while since i posted on here, i am still checking the journals though   

Righty oh diddly......I had a great day at the London aquarium with my girlfriend, she really enjoyed the corals and the giant gourami's.  which they have a couple in a very undersized tank in a local aquatic retailer so we jumped on the tube over there and was looking around, we went downstairs and i was explaining how i wanted to change my 60cm tank into a shell dweller tank, so we went over to where they are kept, and i noticed that the cabnet that the shell dweller tanks are kept on house other tanks that you cant see too much unless you 'hunker down' of course i was curious so i did so, 

BAM!!! there it was a shoddy looking tank, with a large group or pirahna all a good size, teeth out the lot ...
thats not the bad bit, but there was a very VERY well butchered  is the 1st word that comes to mind oscar....this oscar has no lips from lip locking attempts with the piranah, its now just a scar apon scar mush, fins down to spines massive chunks along the body ripped of, and the complete gill cover on one side, you can actually see the red on the gill.

I demanded they take the fish out and let me take it home, after a liltte discussion they couldnt get it out quick enough.

remove this is you want but i had to vent my anger some where, honestly how the hell can they get away with this.
i do have pictures just to keep a journal of his recovery, his now in his own 240 being medicated, and fed up.

not to sure what im hoping for in this thread other than a name and shame of similar things and if people are intrested in following the journal of his recovery and giving any advice or help


----------



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2010)

This is  a easy one to sort out. . RSPCA!


----------



## nayr88 (4 Aug 2010)

I thought I'd have to go through westminster council. I didn't get a picture of the fish in the tank and the tank in the shop so as far as the shop is concerned I never received the fish from them. I know this is a planted tank forum but its just so sad to see this or anytype of fish neglected in this way, just because an oscar is an aggressive fish doesn't mean its going to handle its own in a gang of pirahna. His eating OK in my tank so I'm sure he well recover well, I doubt his lips will return to normal, and he will be heavily scarred .

I upload some pictures and start abit of a journal if people don't mind I know its boring for some as its not a planted tank haha


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: ADC: shame on them*

Probably an unwanted fish and was being used as a feeder for the piranhas! head over to youtube or dailymotion and you will find lots of what for some are cruel treatment of fish. For others is just food for the other fish. I do agree that it should not be done in plain sight in a fish store though.


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: ADC: shame on them*

This sort of thing is terrible. It happens all over the place and it seems almost unstoppable, a real shame!

I can't see a problem with you doing a journal, i for one would like to see him nursed back to health  just try and ensure that it doesn't turn into a blatant bashing of the store in question, al though they may well deserve it!


----------



## George Farmer (4 Aug 2010)

Well done for having the courage and values to intervene.

Good luck with the oscar's recovery.

I'm with Dan too in that I'd be interested in a journal about it, but please refrain from naming and shaming individual shops on UKAPS.


----------



## Jack middleton (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: RE: Oscar recovered from Pirahna tank*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> This is  a easy one to sort out. . RSPCA!


The RSPCA only ever seem bothered if the animal has fur.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Aug 2010)

Yeh I was stunned , he isn't little either! Must be at close to a year old maybe older. Feeder fish in any case is unnecessary as you can buy some pretty good live food such as river shrimp and with pellets like hikari 'massivore' wich have the same protien as like 1.7 goldfish(don't quote me on that)  but without the chance or a diseased fish in the tank.


Edit:  Thanks everyone, ill upload some pictures and keep everyone updated on progress and details. I've said my piece on the shop now other that what's been said they do have some very nice coral tanks and planted tank kit. Just let them self s down with this so ill leave it there, I can change the name to 'a well known west end aquatic centre' I don't want to get ukaps told off.


Its was a really good feeling made my week haha


----------



## squiggley (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: RE: Oscar recovered from Pirahna tank*



			
				Jack middleton said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Furry animals appeal to our cuddlely side and helps us dig deep into our pockets and donate. After all the RSPCA is only a charity and has no legal powers.


----------



## mlgt (4 Aug 2010)

Well done for saving the oscar. Let us know how it settles on


----------



## Gill (4 Aug 2010)

good on you, and yes let us his recovery.


----------

